# Trek touch up paint



## listo (Jul 9, 2004)

Does Trek offer touch up paint for their bikes. I leaned my 2100 up against my garage and thought was solid and then it rolled back and scratched some paint off my top tube. Needless to say it looks like crap imho. The color is bright silver for a 04' 2100 model.

Thanks


----------



## fivekbob (Aug 22, 2004)

I'm sorry that I can't answer that question, but if you go to Trekbikes.com there might be an area where you can e-mail the question. Maybe you can contact your LBS. By the way, I have the same exact bike. I love it and even though I have caused a few scratces near the front emblem (due to bungie cord for rear car hitch) I think it is a beautiful bike. Good luck with the touch up paint and let us know how you made out.
5KBob Run Hard (between rides)


----------



## listo (Jul 9, 2004)

I do love the bike. I'm just still trying to get it dialed in. My hands are getting numb while on top of the pods. I guess I just have to play with seat height and position. I'm going to goto my dealer to get re-fit and see if that helps out. I usually ride with a buddy on a mtn bike and this was the first time I rode with him since buying the road bike and left him behind with the same amount of effort, when I was on a mtn bike we were usually even pased. What a difference, I love it.

PS, I found a contact link on Treks site and emailed them about the paint.


----------

